# Golf Beginners Dubai



## Saifty (May 21, 2014)

Any golf beginners interested in playing ?


----------



## Andy17 (May 30, 2013)

Saifty said:


> Any golf beginners interested in playing ?


you might want to try posting this on the Dubai forum you will probably get a better responce.


----------

